# What type of patches/labels are on these Obey Beanie?



## jvincentsalcedo (Sep 3, 2011)

What type of patches/labels are these? Also, anyone know where I can get them in the NY/NJ area?

Please & Thank You in advance!


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

The top one looks like a woven label.
The bottom one looks like a screen printed label.

You should be able to source a local manufacturer fairly easily.
They look the same as labels sewn into garments.

Check the phone book for labelmakers or internet search.

Here is a start 
NY (Metro)--> Fabric Labels in Metro New York (NY) on ThomasNet.com
NJ - North --> Garment Labels in Northern New Jersey (NJ) on ThomasNet.com
NJ (South) --> Garment Labels in Southern New Jersey (NJ) on ThomasNet.com


----------



## jvincentsalcedo (Sep 3, 2011)

thanks a lot! I appreciate it so much


----------

